# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  studi tabaccheria urgente

## dani67

Ho un cliente, impresa famigliare, tabaccheria con vendita caramelle e cartoline. L'attività prevalente è la tabaccheria, l'attività secondaria non arriva al 20% del totale ricavi, quindi niente multiattività. Lo studio di settore è il TM85U. Succede che nel calcolo della congruità i ricavi derivanti da prodotti soggetti ad aggio, che sono l'85%, non vengono considerati e il risultato è un maggior ricavo per 70.000 euro!! Sono io che sbaglio a separare i ricavi per aggi da quelli per la vendita di caramelle? Eppure sulle istruzioni lo dice chiaro. Come è possibile che gli aggi non vengano considerati? Nessuno di voi ha clienti simili e può dirmi come muovermi? Grazie mille in anticipo.
Ho trovato questa indicazione sulle istruzione dello studio:
"Limporto indicato nel rigo F08 (al netto degli importi indicati nei righi da F09 a F11) sarà utilizzato dal software GERICO al fine di calcolarela quota parte dei costi che fa riferimento alle attività di vendita di generi soggetti ad aggio o a ricavo fisso per neutralizzarne leffetto ai fini dellapplicazione degli studi di settore nei confronti delle attività diverse da quelle per le quali si sono conseguiti aggi e ricavi fissi.
In base a tale neutralizzazione, le variabili:
 Spese per acquisti di servizi;
 Costo per la produzione di servizi;
 Altri costi per servizi;
 Costo per il godimento di beni mobili di terzi acquisiti in dipendenza di contratti di locazione non finanziaria;
 Spese per prestazioni di lavoro dipendente e per altre prestazioni diverse da lavoro dipendente afferenti lattività dellimpresa;
 Valore dei beni strumentali;
 Valore dei beni mobili strumentali acquisiti in dipendenza di contratti di locazione non finanziaria;
possono essere assunte non più nel valore contabile che risulta indicato nei righi F16, F17, F18 campo 3, F19, e F29 campi 1 e 2 del quadro F del presente modello di comunicazione, bensì nel minor importo che risulta dalla predetta neutralizzazione."
ma non capisco se sono io che devo indicare un valore dei suddetti costi diverso da quello che risulta contabilmente, calcolato come quota parte dei ricavi da aggi, oppure se è il programma che ne tiene conto in quel modo!
Qualcuno sa darmi indicazioni?
grazie e scusate la lunghezza del post!!

----------


## maxrobby

> Ho un cliente, impresa famigliare, tabaccheria con vendita caramelle e cartoline. L'attività prevalente è la tabaccheria, l'attività secondaria non arriva al 20% del totale ricavi, quindi niente multiattività. Lo studio di settore è il TM85U. Succede che nel calcolo della congruità i ricavi derivanti da prodotti soggetti ad aggio, che sono l'85%, non vengono considerati e il risultato è un maggior ricavo per 70.000 euro!! Sono io che sbaglio a separare i ricavi per aggi da quelli per la vendita di caramelle? Eppure sulle istruzioni lo dice chiaro. Come è possibile che gli aggi non vengano considerati? Nessuno di voi ha clienti simili e può dirmi come muovermi? Grazie mille in anticipo.
> Ho trovato questa indicazione sulle istruzione dello studio:
> "Limporto indicato nel rigo F08 (al netto degli importi indicati nei righi da F09 a F11) sarà utilizzato dal software GERICO al fine di calcolarela quota parte dei costi che fa riferimento alle attività di vendita di generi soggetti ad aggio o a ricavo fisso per neutralizzarne leffetto ai fini dellapplicazione degli studi di settore nei confronti delle attività diverse da quelle per le quali si sono conseguiti aggi e ricavi fissi.
> In base a tale neutralizzazione, le variabili:
>  Spese per acquisti di servizi;
>  Costo per la produzione di servizi;
>  Altri costi per servizi;
>  Costo per il godimento di beni mobili di terzi acquisiti in dipendenza di contratti di locazione non finanziaria;
>  Spese per prestazioni di lavoro dipendente e per altre prestazioni diverse da lavoro dipendente afferenti lattività dellimpresa;
> ...

  Scusa per la risposta secca ma sono incasinatissimo: i ricavi per tabacchi mettili in F01 mentre in F08 metti l'aggio lotto, bilgietti, ecc. ecc.
Vedi che risolvi, poi appena ho tempo ti spiego.

----------


## dani67

PERFETTO!!!!!
ti ringrazio per la dritta, ricordati di spiegarmi come funziona il "movimento".
grazie
ciao e buon lavoro

----------


## maxrobby

> PERFETTO!!!!!
> ti ringrazio per la dritta, ricordati di spiegarmi come funziona il "movimento".
> grazie
> ciao e buon lavoro

  Dalle istruzioni del rigo F01 dello studio si evince che nel rigo vanno indicati i ricavi TIPICI dell'attività prevalente, mentre al rigo F08 i ricavi con aggio.
Ora, una tabaccheria come attività prevalente, ha senz'altro quella che deriva dalla vendita di tabacchi, per cui questi ricavi vanno messi in F01.
Diversamente opinando, al rigo F01 andrebbero sol i ricavi ivati, come avevi fatto tu.
Pertanto, ti invito a fare una prova.
Ipotizziamo una tabaccheria che ha solo ricavi da aggio fisso, senza altri ricavi ivati come caramelle, profumeria, ecc. ecc.. 
Pertanto, al rigo F01, in questo caso, non deve essere indicato nulla (zero).
A questo punto, se lanci lo studio, vedrai che va in "errore", in quanto il calcolo di congruità dei ricavi verte essenzialmente sui ricqvi tipici di cui al rigo F01, che nell'ipotesi fatta non esistono.

----------


## nic

Ma se vengono rilevati i ricavi lordi dei tabacchi vanno messi in F8, vedi anche ricavi lordi dei distributori di carburanti, poi nel quadro multiattività questi non vanno nel rigo 5 in quanto inerenti ad attività prevalente. Se si rilevano i ricavi ed i costi relativi agli aggi  con il sistema dei costi ricavi e rimanenze non mi sembra giusto indicarli in F01, qui metterei solo i ricavi con fattura senza aggio.

----------


## dani67

La ditta è in semplificata, quindi rileva solo l'aggio e non costi ricavi e rimanenze.

----------


## nic

Se rilevi solo gli aggi allora secondo me vanno tra i ricavi della gestione caratteristica in F01.

----------


## dani67

Tutti gli aggi o solo i tabacchi come suggerito sopra?

----------


## nic

I tabacchi in F01 e gli altri in F08 (schede telefoniche etc.) quindi quest'ultimi dovrebbero esserti evidenziati nel rigo 5 delle multiattività se nlon sbaglio.

----------


## dani67

niente multiattività perchè l'attività non prevalente non supera il 20% del totale dei ricavi.

----------


## marco.M

io ho un'edicola e mi comporto in questa maniera: ricavi con iva F01, ricavi da giornali F08, costi per giornali F11. Mi comporto così perche in contabilità (sempilificata) rilevo i ricavi lordi e i costi di acquisto.
Un saluto e buon lavoro

----------


## camilla72

ho lo stesso problema, ora provo a fare come suggerito, ma mi interessa la spiegazione, dopo le scadenze ovviamente!
Grazie   :Smile:

----------


## camilla72

> Scusa per la risposta secca ma sono incasinatissimo: i ricavi per tabacchi mettili in F01 mentre in F08 metti l'aggio lotto, bilgietti, ecc. ecc.
> Vedi che risolvi, poi appena ho tempo ti spiego.

  Ho provato anche io. ma aumentando i ricavi in F01 mi si sposta in avanti la congruità, nel senso che più aumento più si allontana. Dove ho sbagliato? 
Grazie a che mi vorrà rispondere, perchè non so più dove cercare...
Ah, nell'ipotesi dell'adeguamento, ai fini iva si inserisce anche il fiori camo ex art. 74 1° comma nella sezione volume d'affari?

----------

